# Ideas for fun 40th birthday pressies



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi,

One of my colleagues is 40 next week and we're making up a fun bag of goodies to celebrate her grand age!  We've thought of things like Saga magazines and anti-wrinkle cream but I'm sure that you can think of lots more good ideas of little fun items we can put in the bag. So please can you give us some more ideas, thanks.

Jules


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

like all the above ..maybe some tena ladies to go with it


----------



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

going with the theme of presents - hair dye that guarentees to cover all grey ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.foureyesjokeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=71

/links


----------

